

How Anyone Can Fake an ATM and Steal Your Money - privacyguru
http://gizmodo.com/5687689/how-anyone-can-fake-an-atm-and-steal-your-money?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29&utm_term=%23gadgets

======
kingsidharth
Now I know how they stole money from my dad's back account. Stupid Indian
Bank, not able to stop what's happening at mass scale:
[http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Cloned-ATM-card-leaves-
wom...](http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Cloned-ATM-card-leaves-woman-poorer-
by-Rs-20-400/714195/)

------
jamesbkel
"you can see why the ‘everybody panic' headlines associated with this topic
are a bit overblown."

Doesn't that apply to this headline as well?

